# Looking for JOB



## shelak (Mar 26, 2012)

I am looking for a job as a coder.  I am willing to start in billing or a job related to coding so I can get up to date experience.  I am keeping up with my CEU's.  I work at Blount Memorial Hospital in Maryville, TN.  I have been in the medical field for over 10 years so I do have medical experience.


----------



## ksd (Mar 27, 2012)

If you are willing to and for those reading this and are willing to relocate, there is a company called Meical Management Specialists (MMS) which is willing to hire newly credentialed and those working on their CPC.  Right now they are hiring coders for ER and urgent care coding.  They are located in the Grand Rapids, MI area and their website is www.MMS.Med.pro


----------

